# Wild najas/guppy grass in GTA?



## restoredvd (Aug 12, 2019)

Since this plant is native to Canada, including Ontario, anyone knows where I could fetch some from the wild?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Najas_guadalupensis


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I don’t know where wild guppy grass grows, I sell guppy grass $10/tub


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have found it in Lake Simcoe.


----------



## restoredvd (Aug 12, 2019)

BillD said:


> I have found it in Lake Simcoe.


Thanks. I've found floating fox tail and hornwort plants in Lake Simcoe area too.


----------



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Could you write where exactly around the lake? 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## restoredvd (Aug 12, 2019)

coyote said:


> Could you write where exactly around the lake?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Balsam Lake provincial park's beaches. I found a lot of them on the sand just where the water meets the land in the afternoon.


----------



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Thank you

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------

